

Mobile TV Tries to Break Into Prime Time - francissson
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/02/mobile-tv/

======
pwim
In Japan, 1Seg, a mobile broadcasting system that is built into most handsets
released in the last couple of years, has seen tremendous adoption. As on
2009, 43% of mobile users reported that they had used the service.

